# Fish ID



## joshuae2 (Sep 18, 2011)

Up here at Lake eufaula slash fishing and caught this. I'm sure yall know what this is. I'm assuming some type of bass.


----------



## Crazy Old Phil (Aug 29, 2014)

Yellow perch


----------



## Pinfish Killer (Jun 14, 2010)

Yep looks like a yellow perch to me


----------



## NoMoSurf (Oct 2, 2007)

yep


----------



## osborne311 (Aug 1, 2011)

yellow perch for sure. Used to catch them all the time in Wisconsin lakes. They get much larger - good eats but have to watch for parasites in flesh.


----------



## joshuae2 (Sep 18, 2011)

Thanks guys, I've never caught one before.


----------



## stc1993 (Nov 23, 2014)

Definitely a yellow banded water snake eating perch. They get a lot bigger eating all the snakes.


----------



## photofishin (Jun 26, 2009)

yellow perch...one of the best tasting fresh water fish there is. Grab a bucket of crappie minnows and go to town. Looks like there's no limit on them in OK. http://www.eregulations.com/oklahoma/fishing/statewide-daily-size-limits/

Before the crackdown on numbers, we used to catch them by the 5 gallon bucket full. Butterfly filet them and put em in beer batter...yum!


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

So I'm guessing you caught that in Eufaula Lake in Oklahoma and not Lake Eufaula in Alabama


----------



## Bodupp (Oct 3, 2007)

First one I ever caught was about 30 years ago at Eufaula in Alabama. Have since caught them at Martin, Yates, and Wheeler.

Good eating IF you can get one big enough.


----------



## Crazy Old Phil (Aug 29, 2014)

Have caught them up to 15 inches around here occasionally. Caught some up in Canada while walleye fishing that were over 16 inches, of course those are the exceptions. And yes, they are mighty tasty.


----------



## joshuae2 (Sep 18, 2011)

We were at Lake Eufala AL.


----------

